# Ewe aborted twins -depressed, skinny and won't eat!



## meloout831 (Jan 29, 2013)

Help please... my ewe won't eat. She is depressed after aborting pre mature lambs. Has lost weight. Any ideas to revive her quickly? Thank you.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry about your ewe and the lambs.  I would give her some NutriDrench and a shot of Vitamin B. Some good alfalfa. But she may be depressed for a couple of days. Then she should be fine.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 29, 2013)

If the babies where born dead, she may have an infection from the dead fetus, may want to give some LA200 or LA300, every other day for three days.


----------



## meloout831 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks guys for your help. Sadly, she died this morning. I can't believe how much weight she lost quickly. Anyway, i appreciate your responses.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

So sorry...hard enough to lose the lambs...then your ewe too


----------



## meloout831 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, it's been hard; not to mention that she was a good looking, sweet and gentle ewe. I have her daughter but it's not the same.


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.  Sending hugs.


----------



## meloout831 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you so much!


----------

